# Half of my memory is showing up as "hardware reserved" in resource manager.



## mott100 (Dec 13, 2019)

Half of my memory is showing up as "hardware reserved" in resource manager. 
I would like some of that memory to be freed up. 



Operating System
Windows 10 Pro 64-bit
CPU
AMD FX-8320	30 °C
Vishera 32nm Technology
RAM
8.00GB Single-Channel DDR3 @ 647MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard
ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0 (CPUSocket)	27 °C
Graphics
SONY TV XV ([email protected])
3072MB ATI AMD Radeon R9 200 Series (XFX Pine Group)	31 °C
Storage
3726GB Western Digital WDC WD40EZRZ-00GXCB0 ATA Device (SATA )	28 °C
111GB Patriot Burst ATA Device (SATA (SSD))	33 °C
Optical Drives
No optical disk drives detected
Audio
AMD High Definition Audio Device


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Half of my memory is showing up as "hardware reserved" in resource manager.*

Right click on the start icon and select the run dialog, type msconfig hit enter.
Select the boot tab, then the press the Advanced button, if the max memory box is checked, uncheck it close all the dialog boxes and reboot then recheck your memory usage.








If the box is not checked it's usually a bios or memory issue but I know of no reserved memory setting in your bios does your video card use shared memory?


----------



## mott100 (Dec 13, 2019)

*Re: Half of my memory is showing up as "hardware reserved" in resource manager.*

The box is unchecked, with a grayed out "0" in it.

My graphics card apparently does. 

When I click "Display adapter properties for Display 1" in the Display Settings menu, it lists the AMD Radeon R9 200 Series as have a Shared System Memory of 2026 MB


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Half of my memory is showing up as "hardware reserved" in resource manager.*

Are you only using 1 memory stick?

2 for the video card but another 2 for the page file seems a bit high to me.


----------



## mott100 (Dec 13, 2019)

*Re: Half of my memory is showing up as "hardware reserved" in resource manager.*

No, Just 1 stick of 8GB. 

I FIXED THE ISSUE


I went to advance system settings
Advance tab
Settings button under performance 
Advance tab
Change button under Virtual Memory

Then I changed the page file from

System Managed Size, 

Into custom size 
Initial size 1402MB
Maximum size 6000MB

On rebooting my PC, none of my RAM is system reserved.


----------



## mott100 (Dec 13, 2019)

*Re: Half of my memory is showing up as "hardware reserved" in resource manager.*

Nevermind. On further reboots, the system reserved memory is back to 4gb in resource manager.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Half of my memory is showing up as "hardware reserved" in resource manager.*

Go back and set it back to "System Managed Size" that where it is designed to run the ram is able to be assigned as needed by the system.


----------



## mott100 (Dec 13, 2019)

*Re: Half of my memory is showing up as "hardware reserved" in resource manager.*

Done. Issue is still here. 

To be clear, I have 1 stick of 8gb my post on that was unlcear.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Half of my memory is showing up as "hardware reserved" in resource manager.*

Yes I saw that. 
Ideally you want 2 sticks for dual channel performance.

What did you manually set the page file to?


> Into custom size
> Initial size 1402MB
> Maximum size 6000MB


6000mb is 6 gig


----------



## mott100 (Dec 13, 2019)

*Re: Half of my memory is showing up as "hardware reserved" in resource manager.*

I did set it too a Initial size of 1402MB and a Maximum of 6000MB

Currently it is set too system managed on my ssd. 

The drive the page file is on, my SSD, which also has my OS, as 15 gb free atm.
I have the page file on my 4TB disc drive disabled. there is 50gb free on that atm.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Half of my memory is showing up as "hardware reserved" in resource manager.*

Are you seeing low memory messages or having any memory issues?


----------



## mott100 (Dec 13, 2019)

*Re: Half of my memory is showing up as "hardware reserved" in resource manager.*

Recently I have not gotten any error messages. MY 4TB drive has a red bar instead of a blue one indicating low space but I am not getting any error messages. 

And no memory issues. 

But for a while i was, both my drives were very full, like less then 1gb free. Windows was unable to update due to the low space for a while. I fixed this issue last week. 

I am unable to verify if i was having the ram issue before the windows update I wasn't paying attention to my ram then. I recently starting trying to get an emulator too work, so i am paying attention to my ram more.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Half of my memory is showing up as "hardware reserved" in resource manager.*

Run Disk Cleanup on all your drives. Remove anything you no longer need. Purchase another drive for storage.


----------

